# Kohler Toilet Repair



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Had to repair a Kohler 2-pc with the 3-bolt tank-to-bowl gasket. The lady of the house used so many bleach blocks in the tank, that it corroded the brass heads off of (2) of the tank bolts! Not to mention it eroded the rubber as well, resulting in a leak which prompted her to call me. Of course Kohler doesn't give you any brass in their bag, just the rubber parts.

How do you guys tighten the nut holding in the plastic flush valve? I use my large channel lock pliers but they are cumbersome and not the best fit. Does anyone have a special tool for tightening that nut? A large socket maybe? If I can't find one, I'll try to make a Mac Gyver tool.


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Had to repair a Kohler 2-pc with the 3-bolt tank-to-bowl gasket. The lady of the house used so many bleach blocks in the tank, that it corroded the brass heads off of (2) of the tank bolts. Of course Kohler doesn't give you any brass in their bag, just the rubber parts.
> 
> How do you guys tighten the nut holding in the plastic flush valve? I use my large channel lock pliers but they are cumbersome and not the best fit. Does anyone have a special tool for tightening that nut? A large socket maybe? If I can't find one, I'll try to make a Mac Gyver tool.


I hate those lol. I cut the damn rubber off and replace it with a standard tank to bowl gasket kit and flush valve etc. I'm guessing there may be a special tool for it but I've never seen it. Leave it to Kohler to make something harder than it needs to be!


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a few very large sheetmetal closed end wrenches made for very large nuts(write your own jokes) that work okay, but they are buried in the bottom of my tool box, too special purpose. I do, however, have a pair of short handled channel lock oil filter pliers. They work amazing up to like 5", but the smallest they go is like 3". I'll snag a pic tommorrow at work

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I love that ridged supply :thumbsup: 
She must have been putting ALOT of bleach blocks in there for that to happen.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use my big channel locks and just use the tips of the jaws. I know it's a pain in the ass but I haven't found anything else that works better. a giant cow-bell type socket would be nice but I don't do enough of them to make it a priority.





Paul


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I did one last week, I used the channellock oil filter pliers. It's a drag to have to tighten the nut to the rubber gasket. I used either pipe dope or plumber's grease to lube it up first.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Pipe dope and large channys work fine for me.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I use a standard flush valve [Certainflush], and a Gerber deep close couple gasket, with Wolverine bolts. 

Screw them kohler gaskets. If its Wellnotworth, with the tall riser, I'll throw the kohler gasket away, and use the Gerber gasket. 

Always o.e.m. flush valve seals, though.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

JK949 said:


> I did one last week, I used the *channellock oil filter pliers*. It's a drag to have to tighten the nut to the rubber gasket. I used either pipe dope or plumber's grease to lube it up first.



I use Channellock Oil Filter wrench for those jobs too.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

%first%-%last% of 1 results 
Basket Strainer WrenchesStainless Steel Basket Strainers
I use this hold it vertically and turn


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

If the tool does not work I use Oldschool's method


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

They also offer that gasket in a blister pack with all the brass closed couple bolts, I stock it on my truck. I hate that gasket though! Why are they going back to it? Loved the Class V two bolt system.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I also use the big Channellocks. Over the years, I've had some of the thin steel wrenches, but who knows where they went? The Channellocks are also good for shower strainers.

But these days, who knows what sort of nut you'll find? The Fluidmaster is completely different.


----------

